# Sticky  Service Manual Eaton 12 Hydro



## aegt5000

Here are the pages of the Service Manual for the Bolens \ Eaton 12
Transaxle assembly. This Hydro / Transaxle group was used on the
1250, 1455, 1476, 1477 and 1886-01 thru 1886-04. 

The Front Cover, Back Cover and 15 following pages deal with the 
Bolens built transaxle. The pdf file that follows page 15 contains 
the illustrated notes of Don and Pete Duff’s disassembly and repair 
of the Eaton 12 Hydro pump and motor assembly.

Following the info listed above, there are Service Bulletins that relate
to the Eaton 12. 



Bolens Transaxle / Eaton 12 Hydro Front Cover


----------



## aegt5000

Bolens Transaxle / Eaton 12 Hydro Inside Cover


----------



## aegt5000

Bolens Transaxle / Eaton 12 Hydro ....Page 01


----------



## aegt5000

Bolens Transaxle / Eaton 12 Hydro ....Page 02


----------



## aegt5000

Bolens Transaxle / Eaton 12 Hydro ....Page 03


----------



## aegt5000

Bolens Transaxle / Eaton 12 Hydro ....Page 04


----------



## aegt5000

Bolens Transaxle / Eaton 12 Hydro ....Page 05


----------



## aegt5000

Bolens Transaxle / Eaton 12 Hydro ....Page 06


----------



## aegt5000

Bolens Transaxle / Eaton 12 Hydro ....Page 07


----------



## aegt5000

Bolens Transaxle / Eaton 12 Hydro ....Page 08


----------



## aegt5000

Bolens Transaxle / Eaton 12 Hydro ....Page 09


----------



## aegt5000

Bolens Transaxle / Eaton 12 Hydro ....Page 10


----------



## aegt5000

Bolens Transaxle / Eaton 12 Hydro ....Page 11


----------



## aegt5000

Bolens Transaxle / Eaton 12 Hydro ....Page 12


----------



## aegt5000

Bolens Transaxle / Eaton 12 Hydro ....Page 13


----------



## aegt5000

Bolens Transaxle / Eaton 12 Hydro ....Page 14


----------



## aegt5000

Bolens Transaxle / Eaton 12 Hydro ....Page 15


----------



## aegt5000

Illustrated notes of Don and Pete Duff’s disassembly and repair 
of the Eaton 12 Hydro pump and motor assembly.


----------



## aegt5000

Service Bulletin #135 Re: Travel Pedal Damper


----------



## aegt5000

Service Bulletin #144 Valve Cap Change Page 1 of 2


----------



## aegt5000

Service Bulletin #144 Valve Cap Change Page 2 of 2


----------



## aegt5000

Service Bulletin #152 Filter Change


----------



## aegt5000

Service Bulletin #168 Troubleshooting Page 1 of 3


----------



## aegt5000

Service Bulletin #168 Troubleshooting Page 2 of 3


----------



## aegt5000

Service Bulletin #168 Troubleshooting Page 3 of 3


----------



## aegt5000

Service Bulletin #188 Re: Travel Pedal Damper


----------

